# datenbankabfrage



## Guest (13. Apr 2005)

wo mache ich mich am schnellsten schlau?

eine datenbank auf einem anderen rechner. datenbankeinträge werden ständig aktualisert. ich frage permanent (intervall) nach dem neuesten eintrag. nun kann es vorkommen, dass ich lesen will just in dem augenblich wo der andere rechner in die db schreiben will.
- kann das sein?
- was mach ich dagegen?   und und und

danke
juergen


----------



## guenni81 (13. Apr 2005)

Das kann passieren, dass du in dem selben moment lesen willst, wie jemand anderes reinschreibt. Damit sollte es aber keine probleme geben. Was für eine DB wird genutzt???


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2005)

interbasr 6.5;

heisst das die db managt das problem für mich?


----------



## DP (13. Apr 2005)

ja, das ist mit interbase kein problem. probleme kommen "nur" auf, wenn du die daten flach in einer datei ablegst.

aber mit einem rdbms ist das kein akt.

cu


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2005)

danke


----------

